# Non-EU (NZ) wife working in Italy



## wilkoooooo (Jul 18, 2017)

Hello, 

Apologies if this has been asked elsewhere - I haven't been able to find a concrete answer anywhere.

My wife is a New Zealand citizen and I'm British. Her UK working visa is due to expire next month however she has an offer of employment from a school in Vincenza starting in September. Our issue is that this is dependent on her having the right to work in the country.

I'm a web developer and was looking to pick up contracting or remote work as an autonomo once we move. We also have sufficient savings to support ourselves for a year - should it come to that.

As the spouse of an EU citizen I was under the impression (from the poliziadistato page on EU Citizens) that, providing I register with the Anagrafe for our area, that registration receipt and our marriage certificate should be enough for her to get a permit to work. 

That sounds straightforward but I've seen plenty of conflicting visa information. Is anyone able to confirm that the above is correct?

Thank you for any assistance,
Andy


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Everything I've read on this indicates you are correct, as does this EU link.


----------

